

Looking to Disrupt Mobile Advertising and GPS - iamnumberfour

I am working on the design work of an app that deals with notifications and GPS. This app will greatly serve as an alternative to IOS Maps App.<p>If interested in cofounding a startup. Please post a comment with contact info. LOOKING FOR A CODER THAT CAN CODE IN OBJ.C and HTML/CSS.<p>With the addition of a coder to our team, our goal is to raise funds, acquire 100K users, and merchants.<p>PLEASE POST A COMMENT IF INTERESTED...
======
future-guru
Can you pls get in touch with me at tarun dot anand at gmail...

